# Is 1-Q the bulk version of Captain Black?



## Aquinas (Mar 30, 2010)

I have heard this a few times and was wondering if it is true or just a rumor?


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I was wondering that too but I think they are very similar if not the same, others have said it is like CB but less gooey and less bitey, in other words higher quality


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Normally, I'd answer here, but this sounds like a question for our resident Lane rep.


----------



## blendtobac (Sep 14, 2011)

1-Q is _not_ the same as Captain Black, but it is the same as Captain Black _Royal_. The blends and flavorings are the same, but I can't speak about the use of humectants and anti-fungals in one or the other.

Russ


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I always thought RLP-6 was the Captain Black White clone. Like TommyTree said the only one here that could know for sure is our friendly Lane rep.


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

Lane 1Q is most _*similar*_ to Captain Black Royal. The recipes are in fact different, but if the question is which of the Captain Blacks is most like Lane 1Q, the answer is definitely Royal. And yes, Big Kev, the same statement could be made about RLP-6 and Captain Black White.

When talking about the differences between Captain Black White, Royal and Gold, the key (though not the only) difference is the amount of Black Cavendish in each blend. White has the most, while Gold is all golden cavendish, with Royal somewhere in between.


----------

